

Netherlands to close prisons for lack of criminals (2009) - theoutlander
http://vorige.nrc.nl/international/article2246821.ece/Netherlands_to_close_prisons_for_lack_of_criminals

======
gobbluth
Yeah... only optimists think they won't need those prisons as the Muslim
immigrant population grows. Gang-rape is skyrocketing in Europe.

------
wnevets
19-05-2009

